# Trailer tires



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Another beginner question, so bear with me. I have a couple of carts I use to haul brush for clearing areas around the place. They use 6.5x16" tires but I can't find anyone to fix the flats. Are these tires truly throw-aways or can they be repaired?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If it’s a nail hole just plug em yourself with a tire repair kit....if tire is shot those are easiest to throw away. TSC sells them on the rim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've patched a few, but most times I'll just put a tube in it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The valve stem on that wheel looks like it is from a tube. If so, you will have to pull the tube and put a patch on it. Alternatively, there is a "slime" for tube type tires. I use slime on all of my small tires that go flat. Most of them are tubeless.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like a tubed tire. Find a new tube and change it yourself. 

My experience with slime and tubed tires is not good. The tubes tear and what cut them cuts it more. I think Slime works better with tubeless tires.


----------

